# Dogs and hedgies



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

I've had my little hedgie home for about a week now. I have 4 dogs and i was a bit apprehensive about letting them around him since they're pretty crazy when they meet other animals. My brother let my poodle into my room the other night while Wolfie was out on my bed and he didn't even notice him. He still doesn't. Then i had him out last night and my mom let all of the dogs out of her room. None of them noticed him at all. Wolfie is completely unmoved and unafraid of them too which i also found a little odd. So why is this? Is it because they don't have a smell? They've seen him moving around and they still don't notice him.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'm sure they smell him,dogs can smell anything.  Maybe someone has intorduced him to the dogs before? Most dogs after feeling those quills don't want anything to do with a hedgie that being said I'd still be careful around the dogs,some dogs have been known to attack hedgies causing serious injury.


----------



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

I formally introduced him to the poodle last night. He was stalking him the whole time i had him out. Normally he starts to bark at new animals when he can't figure out what they are but he didn't. He was extremely jumpy too so i think he knows not to mess with him.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

what kind of poodle?  i have two toys.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I've got a doberman, and she and Igel cuddle all the time haha. She's VERY protective of the hedgies-- my room-mate's dog is a small dog with HIGH prey drive and every time she even looks at the hedgies my dobie tells her a thing or two haha. Kita (the dobie) is so gentle with everyone but as soon as the other dog gets her face close to the hedgies, Kita grabs her by the scruff of the neck and carries her away. Penny is a little more wary of Kita, but they are both respectful of each other. When we watch movies, Kita cuddles up to me, and Igel cuddles up on top of Kita's back. It's the most precious thing ever. In my experience, dogs and hedgies can be great buddies, if introduced correctly!


----------



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

fracturedcircle said:


> what kind of poodle?  i have two toys.


I have a toy as well named henry. I love him to bits but he's a jealous little thing. They really are wonderful dogs.



DasIgelPoggie said:


> I've got a doberman, and she and Igel cuddle all the time haha. She's VERY protective of the hedgies-- my room-mate's dog is a small dog with HIGH prey drive and every time she even looks at the hedgies my dobie tells her a thing or two haha. Kita (the dobie) is so gentle with everyone but as soon as the other dog gets her face close to the hedgies, Kita grabs her by the scruff of the neck and carries her away. Penny is a little more wary of Kita, but they are both respectful of each other. When we watch movies, Kita cuddles up to me, and Igel cuddles up on top of Kita's back. It's the most precious thing ever. In my experience, dogs and hedgies can be great buddies, if introduced correctly!


That's adorable! My poodle is very territorial and protective of me. It's their nature i suppose. A lot of people would never guess but they're very good hunting dogs. People also recommend that you don't keep them around new born babies as they will get jealous. We have a dobey as well. He's 12 but still very feisty.

As of now when he can smell wolfie out of his cage he sniffs around a lot and then gives me this really dirty look and then hides under my bed. He will just have to get used to the new baby in the house. I think he's just being territorial because it's mostly just been me and him sharing a room for the last 6 years.


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

My first dog was a dobbie. She died very suddenly of cancer. I still can't think about her with out getting teary.  She was the best dog. I love the breed, they are very sweet and very loving of small furry things.  Mushi once jammed her nose into a cage in the waiting room of the vets office to give a kitten a bath. I wish she was still here, it would be funny to see what she'd make of Widget. :lol:


----------



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

Needlenose said:


> My first dog was a dobbie. She died very suddenly of cancer. I still can't think about her with out getting teary.  She was the best dog. I love the breed, they are very sweet and very loving of small furry things.  Mushi once jammed her nose into a cage in the waiting room of the vets office to give a kitten a bath. I wish she was still here, it would be funny to see what she'd make of Widget. :lol:


That is so sweet and sad. It's amazing how much love people and their pets can have for each other. My little dobie hated my poodle for the first few years we had him...or so we thought. Eventually we started noticing that my dobie would start playing with my poodle when he thought no one was watching. Now they snuggle together constantly and lay out in the backyard with each other. I'm happy they have each other because my Doberman hasn't been the same since my 2 black labs passed away a few years ago. He grew up with them and loved them both a lot.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Hahaha Kita tried to bathe a kitty recently too! But the cat was less than enthused, so Kita was left with some battle scars poor girl! My first dobie passed away from cancer too-- I'm sorry you had to go through that, Needlenose, that's a tough experience, but we're left better for having them in our lives. ArJay-- your dobie just didn't want anyone thinking he was a softy, playing with a little fluffy dog like that!  I adore hedgies and dogs. We also had a poodle when I was a teenager who literally saved my life-- what would we do without our animals!! Keep us updated on their interactions, it'll be interesting to see how they adjust to each other.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

you dog lovers gotta see this video: http://cuteoverload.com/2011/03/29/mom- ... -chew-toy/


----------



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

MissC said:


> you dog lovers gotta see this video: http://cuteoverload.com/2011/03/29/mom- ... -chew-toy/


That is adorable. My chow used to play with my poodle like that when he was a little puppy. My dad used to call him a kamikaze because he was constantly launching himself into everything and everyone including your dinner-plate if you weren't careful. I love beagles. If i didn't already have a full house i'd definitely get one.


----------

